# Curt's 66 gto resto



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

I would first like to start off my saying this is a great site. I have been a member since 2010, but haven't posted that often. I would usually just search around and look at all the work others were doing to their classic GTO's. Well today I would like to add my car to the mix. My GTO was the first car I ever owned. Bought it at the age of 19 and paid 400 dollars for it back in 1981 or so. Drove it for a while, got married, had kids, bought a house, got divorced and became a single father, You know the story. Most of this time the car sat. Well this past summer my current wife and I decided to build a garage. Last Friday the 17th of February I was able to literally drag(left rear is locked) it into the garage and begin my assessment. I also have to say at one point I did take it to a shop to have floors and trunk put it. After looking at what was done I think I could have done just as good a job as they did.. Anyway. here is what I am starting with


































































overall I don't think its too bad.. Oh yes I almost forgot, the small block Chevy will be pulled.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like a great project! Look forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck with your restoration. Get a Pontiac power plant in there!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome sir, your story sounds very similar to mine. If I can do it, so can you 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Man i would kill to still have my first car around to restore (69' firebird back in 80'), am keeping my eye out for a deal on a roller. Dive in and ask us if you get stumped, just finished my 66' Tempest Custom in April, lots of photos on my photobucket if you need any references.....:cheers


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes with it. I have kind of given myself 2 years to try to get it back on the road. A lot will depend on what I when I get it completely torn apart. I have already spent a few late nights in the garage this week. This is what I have found so far


































































Overall not too bad.. was expecting much worse.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i see some welding in your future, check out "Thumpin455" threads in a search, he goes through most all of what you will be in store for.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Another GTO with a chevy engine... There's a guy looking for his old 396 on here. I don't think he realizes just how common this was back in the day and even now some are putting ls based engines in them. Anyway looks like you got some welding to do. Good luck on the project.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Barrier Blue with a Parchment interior...cool color combination. Looks like you have a good starting point!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah Barrier blue would look sweet with parchment, never seen one. Mine was barrier blue too, now Bahama Blue Metallic, which is a perfect match tone wise with a very fine flake in it.


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah the car was Barrier Blue with the parchment interior. Bucket seats with headrests and passenger recliner and reverb. Car was two speed auto, but have all the components for a 4 speed conversion. I decided to try to get all the parts I wanted before attempting to start anything. Hopefully when its all done it will be 4 speed, power window, tilt column, wood wheel and power driver's seat.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice, welcome to the group, I will also add that if I can do it you can to- Cool that you have had the car since 81( and the ex didnt get it)
Many folks on this site have helped me out immensely to get my car where it is today- Lots of knowledge here and no attitude


----------



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

Curt,
Welcome to the pack..I'm a little envious,
my first GTO, my second car, was a 67 convert, all orig,
it was primered, top was ripped, it leaked some oil.
I paid a whopping $500 for it.
I have a 65 now, but to have that one back...damn!!
Best of luck with your project, keep us posted!


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I did a little more and found stuff I was expecting so in my opinion not too bad. I know I have some metal fabrication and welding in store for me. Good thing I picked up a Hobart 140 last year on sale..

Rear deck filler area

















Sides kind of rotted away 

































Anyone got pictures of their repair of this area? Pictures of metal formed for the repair?


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

i cant help u with pics but that rust is almost allways 10x worse than u expect good luck on the project doesent look as bad as some just keep at it u will be putting it back together on no time (thats what i keep telling myself anyway)


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I figured I would try to fab some sheet metal for the rear filler panel. Had some areas that were rotted away. Here are some pictures of some replacement sheet metal I fabricated.

package tray area

















Corner piece passenger side

























Corner piece driver side

















filler panel was a little short on the passenger side. added a piece of metal to widen it out a bit so it would fit.


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats a rough area, my rear deck wasnt as bad as yours Just some surface rust that I hit with converter and rust encapsulator. My entire rear window channel where the reveals sit was completely rotted out though, along with the bottom lower corners. Here are pics of part of my repair.


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

After spending most of the summer and fall on my motorcycle I decided to start back on the car. To be honest I was a little discouraged by the looks of things. After taking the car apart I found the work I had paid good money to have someone due was done kind of shoddy. well I figured I would take my time and do stuff when I could. Although there hasn't been much progress it is looking better to me.

before:








after:










before:









After:










before:








after:









before








after









Notice the hacked speaker holes are now filled in.

I am really taking my time and trying to really learn how to use my welder correctly. I still have a lot more to do on the filler panel area but test fittings to me look pretty good.


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Had some trouble getting the spot welds out on the tail panel. 


















Going to have to try and fab new pieces for the tail panel to weld to..


----------



## Tropical Goat (Jan 30, 2011)

It's really great to see another 66 on it's way back to life! I just thought I'd share a
good tip if your rear window has seen better days. My rear glass was all full of grinder swipes and welding stubble. So I took it out to replace it, but I noticed that the 66/67
glass is perfectly flat, so I took it to a local glass/mirrors shop and they made me a new one, on the spot, with safety glass, in my choice of green or bronze tint, for under $60.00! So now, if it were to break, I won't have a seat full of granulated glasschunks gashing everything up, and it looks great!


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Going slow but making progress..

before









After

















before








After

















test fitting tail panel


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice work...take your time....66 is a great year!!! :cheers Eric


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking good!


----------

